# Epoxy Resin vs Casting Resin HELP!



## Johnturner (Dec 29, 2020)

I an confused (surprise, surprise) Is there a difference between casting and epoxy resin? I want to cast some small items then turn them.
Do both resin need a pressure pot? After pouring what temp should the unit be kept at? How long before it is hard?
I know a lot of questions - Be kind and know that there is no such thing as overexplaining.
Thanks


----------



## TimR (Dec 30, 2020)

John, I think epoxy resin like Amazing Clear cast is a good start. No need to pull vacuum on A or B, and no pressure pot needed. Cures enough to demold overnight but best leaving cure for 2 days min before turning.
The other popular product is Alumilite Clear, however it is best to both pull vacuum on both parts and cure overnight in pressure pot.
Theres also a polyester resin (silmar something or other) and it’s similar to the epoxy in not needing pressure pot:
. I would still recommend using pressure pot if it will fit, as it will help reduce size of small bubbles If present.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnturner said:


> I an confused (surprise, surprise) Is there a difference between casting and epoxy resin? I want to cast some small items then turn them.
> Do both resin need a pressure pot? After pouring what temp should the unit be kept at? How long before it is hard?
> I know a lot of questions - Be kind and know that there is no such thing as overexplaining.
> Thanks


What do you mean by a small item? What kind of item? Pen blanks? Are you just pouring resin or are you embedding something in it


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi John, not sure if you got the answers your looking for but I ran across this and thought I would put in my 2 cents. I started much the same way it seems you are with lots of questions. Been stabilizing and casting for a little over 2 years now and here’s how I do it.
I saw your previous post about the HF pressure pot so I’m going to assume you are planning on using it, I would highly recommend using pressure vs non pressure casting. Also, I’m my experience there is no need to go over 50 lbs. I’ve never had visible bubbles in a casting and I never go over 50. 
there are many epoxies and resins, the most consistent easy to achieve results I’ve had is with Alumilite Clear Slow. It’s all I use now. It’s does require pressure. You’ll have about 10 - 12 mins of open working time after mixing part A and part B by weight (so you will need a gram scale) before you put it in the pot. At room temp you can usually pull it out in about 3 - 4 hours sometimes less. It takes more time after that to fully cure which you can speed up in an oven at 150 deg. For about 15 hours. Those details on Alumilite curing can be found all over the web or on the Alumilite site. Probably the most important thing to remember is that Alumilite and moisture DO NOT go together. Your wood should be 100% dry. Another thing I’ve learned the hard way is to make sure you don’t introduce moisture into your casting with the air compressor when filling the pressure pot!
Vacuum chambers are used for stabilizing wood (and other materials). You probably know much more about wood than I do so I won’t go in to which woods need stabilized before casting and so on. If you want to stabilize the best source for info is the TurnTex web site. You can buy everything you need and the Q&A section will answer just about any question you have with stabilizing and casting. GREAT resource!
Hope this helped, you are welcome to message me with any questions and help where I can!
Good luck if you decide to go down this road. I have found it to be the most rewarding hobby I’ve ever had. 
Don.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 30, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Hi John, not sure if you got the answers your looking for but I ran across this and thought I would put in my 2 cents. I started much the same way it seems you are with lots of questions. Been stabilizing and casting for a little over 2 years now and here’s how I do it.
> I saw your previous post about the HF pressure pot so I’m going to assume you are planning on using it, I would highly recommend using pressure vs non pressure casting. Also, I’m my experience there is no need to go over 50 lbs. I’ve never had visible bubbles in a casting and I never go over 50.
> there are many epoxies and resins, the most consistent easy to achieve results I’ve had is with Alumilite Clear Slow. It’s all I use now. It’s does require pressure. You’ll have about 10 - 12 mins of open working time after mixing part A and part B by weight (so you will need a gram scale) before you put it in the pot. At room temp you can usually pull it out in about 3 - 4 hours sometimes less. It takes more time after that to fully cure which you can speed up in an oven at 150 deg. For about 15 hours. Those details on Alumilite curing can be found all over the web or on the Alumilite site. Probably the most important thing to remember is that Alumilite and moisture DO NOT go together. Your wood should be 100% dry. Another thing I’ve learned the hard way is to make sure you don’t introduce moisture into your casting with the air compressor when filling the pressure pot!
> Vacuum chambers are used for stabilizing wood (and other materials). You probably know much more about wood than I do so I won’t go in to which woods need stabilized before casting and so on. If you want to stabilize the best source for info is the TurnTex web site. You can buy everything you need and the Q&A section will answer just about any question you have with stabilizing and casting. GREAT resource!
> ...


Good advice all around. No moisture, 50 psi is good, Alumilite is a great product. I would let the epoxy cure for 12 hours in the pot under pressure - just in case. I have had issues with shorter cycle times on highly porous materials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 1, 2021)

All helpful responses - What I am planning on is to mix some small colorful items, unknown items, and cast them in a block to be turned down. (See Nick Zammeti on You Tube). Thanks again
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds fun! This guy also does a lot of that I have enjoyed some of his videos.


https://youtube.com/c/ThePohlBarnProjects


----------

